# Froggy Froggy Froggy



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Video 1
Video 2


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice frog. Is that a Xenopus?

I like the normal colored ones so much better than the albinos I always see in the store.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Nice frog. Is that a Xenopus?
> 
> I like the normal colored ones so much better than the albinos I always see in the store.


 _Xenopus laevis_


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

:smile: Great frog innes


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Xenopus laevis, fun frogs to work with, and talk about easy to produce more than you know what to do with..!!!!









Great pics as ususal Innes!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

thats one fat frog


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

pretty cool


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats is a werid frog, it looks alot like it i trying to get out, maybe have a bit of land. or is it purely aquatic?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow Innes!! Those frog legs look DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Dang he looks like a plumper


----------

